
Thousands of xHamster login credentials surface online - subpar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/29/xhamster-login-credentials-breach/
======
simcop2387
Original source of the news about the leak it looks like,
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-are-trading-
hundred...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-are-trading-hundreds-of-
thousands-of-xhamster-porn-account-details)

~~~
privong
Which received some discussion earlier today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13063564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13063564)

------
LeoPanthera
“The passwords of all xHamster users are properly encrypted, so it is almost
impossible to hack them. Thus, all the passwords are safe and the users data
secured."

The passwords are hashed using unsalted MD5.

~~~
meowface
Eugh.

------
myf01d
how I use porn sites:

1\. register an email account to some unknown email provider with
unintelligible username and email names and don't use it for anything after
registration.

2\. register to a new google account with another unintelligible username and
email names referring to backup email registered in 1 and don't use it in any
personal or professional needs.

3\. go to porn sites.

4\. after some time register a new google account referring to email
registered in 2 and never use the old 2 emails in 1 and 2 again.

5\. repeat 4 every 6-8 months.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Honest question: why? This is a lot of trouble to potentially hide the fact
that you sometimes watch porn.

~~~
nikatwork
Some people enjoy very specific genres. Do you really want your family and
workplace to know you rather enjoy watching Klingons fellate Ewoks?

~~~
TeMPOraL
...

I need a mind bleach now.

~~~
nikatwork
It is exactly this kind of bigotry that forces the KFE scene underground.

------
mercora
i can hardly imagine in what situation i would register an account on such
sites using a cooperate email address... I mean, not only that i would expect
those to be property of my employer (including mails sent and received that
is) and thus potentially monitored for whatever reasons but i would also fear
to get their brand into a situation like this.

I wonder if these people never considered to have a separate private mail
address and what might be the reason for that.

~~~
userbinator
I guess it could be for the same reason people reuse the same password
everywhere --- convenience. And if the masses' reactions to things like
Snowden, NSA, etc. are any indication, a lot of people just don't care whether
they're being watched.

------
nitin_flanker
I don't know why anybody would register for a porn site just to comment. And,
even if you do want to register, you can use any temporary email provider to
keep your real emails safe.

The best one out there is [http://mytemp.email](http://mytemp.email) , I use
it almost every day, sometimes for newsletters and sometimes to check product
trials.

Seriously guys, people really register on porn sites?

